# How long does your pedicure last?



## beaglette

How long does your pedicure last? Do you do it yourself or have it done at a salon? And, if you do both, how long do each last?

Thanks in advance, y'all!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Ronnie

The salon pedicure lasts roughly a month. Sadly my home pedicures may last a week or so.


----------



## magosienne

my home pedicures last no longer than one week.


----------



## Aniger86

I usually get my pedicures done at a salon as I have very dry skin on my feet and can never seem to trim my nails as nicely as a manicurist does. My salon uses OPI nail polish. The nail polish doesn't last very long on me though, probably a week max when I get it done at the salon. But I don't think its a problem with the nail polish brand or the painting technique of the manicurist as nail polishes don't seem to last well on me, with the exception of ones from Revlon. These last 3 weeks on me.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Salon ones usually last a month and at home the same for me but in the summer my pedicures last about 2 weeks since lots of swimming and stuff...


----------



## Bec688

Salon pedicures should last about a month before you need to go back for another, when I do them personally, it's the same. I put as much effort into my own feet as I do a client, not as nice as recieving one though


----------



## KatJ

I do my own pedicures and they can last a month, easy, before any chippage occurs.


----------



## -Chelsey-

I do mine at home I always seem to do either black or french and the black lasts about 3 weeks to a month and the french will last a couple weeks without getting dirty looking.


----------



## bella1342

I got my pedicure a few days before i went in the hospital, so that's over a month. I think I'll get another 2 and 1/2 weeks out of it too. It still looks as good as the day I got it.


----------



## Gleam84

I got a pedicure done at a salon only once in my lifetime, and I loved the result! It lasted almost a month. When I do my own pedicures at home they only last two weeks or so. I really should pamper myself sometime and spend some money on professional pedicures.


----------



## Shelley

Salon pedicures last me a month. At home pedicures last me a three weeks to a month depending on how much time and effort I put into it.


----------



## SiAnn

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Salon pedicures last me a month. At home pedicures last me a three weeks to a month depending on how much time and effort I put into it. This is exactly true for me too!


----------



## KristieTX

Pedicures last me about 3 weeks, both in the salon and at home.


----------



## JordanGalore

Well I do my pedis at home but I dont wait weeks and weeks to do the next one....mostly because I love to change my polish colors and I love to have my feet stay fresh and always look well polished. However I went on vaca a couple of months ago and did a french on my toes and it lasted 3 weeks and all I wore were flipflops. When i used to go to the salon they'd last for about a month...so I guess with me, its not that bad, haha.


----------



## xtiffanyx

When I do them myself, they've lasted around three weeks. I hardly ever get to where it's chipping and needs redone because I get bored and change the color often.


----------

